# Dragontw's Mixing Guide



## dragontw (18/6/14)

I compiled a Mixing Guideline for all the flavors currently available at Valley Vapor that I am familiar with.

The first percentage after the Flavor name is when you want to use that flavor as a back note and the second percentage is when you want that flavor to be dominant in your mix. If only one percentage appears then it means that, that flavor is quite strong and will dominate your mix. Hope this help you guys out.

Absinthe: 10%
Green Apple: 12-20%
Apple: 10-15%
Banana Cream 10%-15%
Black Cherry: 5-15%
Blackberry: 6%
Champagne 5-7%
Cinnamon Red Hots 5-10% (better sweeten with EM)
Cotton Candy: 10-20% (better to use as a sweetener only, usually 1 drop per 5ml. 5% if you want to sweeten Cinnamon Red Hots)
Cola Flavor 5-10%
Caramel: 10-15%
Gummy Bears Flavor 7%
Coconut 2%-10%
Cheesecake: 3%-15%
Chocolate: 10-15%
Dragon Fruit: 5-12%
Energy Drink Flavor 10%
French Vanilla: 10% (For me: Gets chemical/perfume tones over 5%)
Grape Candy: 8% - 10%
Hawaiian Punch 12%
Hazelnut 16%
Horehound: 5%
Koolada 10%
Bubblegum: 10%
Juicy Peach 5%- 17%
Lemon/Lime 5%
Lychee 2-7%
Mary Jane 8% (Very hard to get right)
Mango: 13%
Musk Candy Flavor 3%
Menthol 1-5%
Mild Black Tobacco 5% for starters... It requires a loooong steep!
Milk Chocolate: 20%
Mint Candy: 12%
Peanut Butter: 10-15%
Peppermint: 15%
Pineapple: 15% (strong flavor, I use 5% EM to sweeten)
RY4 10-15%
RY4 Double 5-15%
Spearmint: <5% Very strong start small
Strawberry (Ripe): 3%-15%
Strawberries & Cream: 10-12% (good on its own, better with 3-5% EM)
Strawberry: 3%-15%
Sweetener: 4-6% (higher than 6% can be required, less strong than EM)
Tobacco 10-20% (Be prepared for a long steep)
Tutti Frutti: 10-15%
Sweet Cream: 5-10% (recommended for combining with others)
Vanilla Swirl: 10% (Requires a longer steep time because of the custard notes)
Watermelon: 15%
Whipped Cream 3% to 14%

So for instance if you would like to create a Cola Bubblegum Juice:
Cola 5%
Bubblegum 10%
…will be a good starting point and will at least ensure that your juice does not taste like Beelzebub’s ass.

This list is by no means the Holy Grail. Taste is subjective…use it as a springboard for your own creations. Happy DIY!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

Awesome, thank you so much for sharing your expertise, Flavour Master.


----------



## devdev (18/6/14)

This is truly astounding work Dragon, I do not have the patience or methodology to work this out.

@drew should give you complimentary new flavours so you can do the guesswork for us lazy ones.

Don't know if there is a DIY Liquid master medal @Matthee, but I think Dragon is deserving of one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

devdev said:


> This is truly astounding work Dragon, I do not have the patience or methodology to work this out.
> 
> @drew should give you complimentary new flavours so you can do the guesswork for us lazy ones.
> 
> Don't know if there is a DIY Liquid master medal @Matthee, but I think Dragon is deserving of one


Check his medal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (18/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Check his medal!


 
Shooo, always a few steps ahead Andre, nice work!

And well deserved Dragon!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

devdev said:


> Shooo, always a few steps ahead Andre, nice work!
> 
> And well deserved Dragon!


And the very first one on this forum. Congrats if I may, @dragontw.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## drew (18/6/14)

Love it! Keep up the good work @dragontw! You have been PM'ed

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (18/6/14)

congrats @dragontw , awesome work and an awesome medal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/14)

Congrats @dragontw !

Well deserved and brilliant guidelines you have shared above

Ok, total DIY noob here, so time for a noob question or two

1. If you mix one, two or three flavours, do the percentages differ? The percentages I assume are by volume of the total final product. So if lets say you just mix one flavour at say 10%. Or you mix 3 flavours, each at 10%. The first one will have only 10% of the final mix being a flavour. The 3-flavour one will have 30%. Typically, how much of a juice is flavour in a multi flavoured juice?

2. Is there a guideline of the maximum total flavourants in a final juice. I.e. How much total percentage does one have to 'play with'. 

Apologies if my questions sound a bit noob or unclear, just always wondered what the tradeoff is when adding a flavour


----------



## dragontw (19/6/14)

@Silver

1. If you mix multiple flavours your percentages will indeed differ. The percentages are the total of the final product. In a multiple flavour juice you usually would like to have a base, top note and back note. The base is usually the larger percentage, while the top and back notes are smaller percentages. Cream flavours are usually back notes and flavours like citrus and menthol for example are top notes. Berries and Melon flavors can be both base or top notes (That's why they so popular.)

So lets see if I can break down a recipe for you:

*Tigers Blood*

Watermelon 6% <------- *Top Note*
Strawberry 12% <------- *Base*
Coconut 1.5% <------ *Back Note*

*Total Flavouring:* 19.5%

2. The rule of thumb are usually 15-20% total flavouring. However there are commercial juices out there that push their flavouring into the 25% range.

I hope I understood your question right and that this helped.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (19/6/14)

lovely stuff @dragontw 

thank you


----------



## Silver (19/6/14)

dragontw said:


> @Silver
> 
> 1. If you mix multiple flavours your percentages will indeed differ. The percentages are the total of the final product. In a multiple flavour juice you usually would like to have a base, top note and back note. The base is usually the larger percentage, while the top and back notes are smaller percentages. Cream flavours are usually back notes and flavours like citrus and menthol for example are top notes. Berries and Melon flavors can be both base or top notes (That's why they so popular.)
> 
> ...


 

Perfect answer! 
That is exactly what I was asking.
Many thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (21/6/14)

Thanks for this thread @dragontw . I have started making my DIY juices a few months ago. I have a few VM, VV flavours, but have a stack of Mt Baker and some NicVape flavours. I am starting to loose my facination on the RY4, but at the same time wanted someting fairly close. More along the lines of tobacco and desert/bakery combo. Well I have made a winner, a few mates who are on here have tried it, been steeping only for a week. I have vaped 20ml in a day and a half! The recipe is above for the 100ml bottle I have just made.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve (21/6/14)

I sampled this mix by @capetocuba today and it really is beautiful !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dragontw (21/6/14)

@capetocuba

Your recipe looks great and I'm sure it tastes great too. At quick glance your percentages looks spot on.
I'll have to mix it up and give it a go.

Here is one of my simple takes on RY4:

*Double Trouble*

Double RY4 10%
EM 1%
AP 1 drop per 10ml
White Vinegar 1 drop per 5ml

You can maybe try to add 1 drop of white vinegar per 5ml. It's will bring out the tobacco from the 555 and I'm sure it's going to make your mix sing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (21/6/14)

Thanks @dragontw 

Here's another one, some peeps might think I've kinda copied a legend, well I tried  I've tasted it, like it, think this needs more steeping.

555 10%
Butter Pecan 2%
Salted Caramel 2%
Bavarian Cream 2%

I'm gonna try brew some Rocky Road today with Hazelnut & Cream, still figuring out the mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (21/6/14)

> You can maybe try to add 1 drop of white vinegar per 5ml. It's will bring out the tobacco from the 555 and I'm sure it's going to make your mix sing.


 
@dragontw do you use a fancy vinegar or just the plain spirit one?


----------



## dragontw (21/6/14)

Just plain white vinegar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (21/6/14)

Thanks for the list @dragontw. Will help a lot. 

Do you know if there anything I can use to give a bit sour taste to juices? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat (21/6/14)

from a list i got somewhere...



> Sour (TFA) : Malic Acid 20% solution; 1-2 drops per 10ml makes fruit flavours “pop”.
> Citric Acid and Malic Acid : *tart and sour*. 1-2 drops per 10ml makes fruit flavours “pop”.


 
dunno about Malic Acid, but you used to be able to get Citric Acid - "back in the day" - in paper sachets in the baking section of shops.


----------



## dragontw (21/6/14)

Disolve Citric Acid in 10ml PG to make Tart & Sour. It will give your juices a sour note.

You can get Citric Acid in the baking aile of the supermarket either in sachets or in bottles.

If I remember right you can get malic acid from cake decorating or candy making stores. They use it to make marzipan sour or something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (21/6/14)

Just wanna say I love this thread, thanks for the tips guys. And I made my very first coffee extract with PG earlier. Amazing coffee flavour. I then used some to try and fix this crappy Dekang Amaretto. Tried mixing a whole bunch of stuff to at least make it tolerable. And what do you know, it's almost good now

Reactions: Like 5


----------

